# Regarding the Reset Service reminder for 07 GTI



## Cutelover916 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Everybody!!!
I am still new in here... I got a 07 GTI... i just did the oil change by myself but i am not able to reset the service reminder on my dashboard. I can't find it in my owner manual. Can anybody give me instruction for it? 
Really appreciate the help


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

MKV FAQ/DIY thread
which leads to:
Resetting the Service Indicator


----------



## Cutelover916 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

got it... Thanks!!! Appreciate your help!!!!


----------

